# Regular Cab S-10 Setup?



## cam5860 (Jun 2, 2009)

Any Ideas?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Im sure its no SPL beast, but it probably sounds really good.


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Without a blow through, go for a pair of BM's or some TW5's. For a lot less $$, there is plenty of room for a pair of 10's if it's a 95' or newer.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Box thru is what I did with my old s10.


----------

